# RecTec bull horn handles, can they be changed?



## Alphonse (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a friend who is studying pellet grills.  

He is leaning toward RecTec but he doesn't like the cheesey bull horn handles on the lid.  (I don't either.) 

Has anyone changed them out?  What is possible with that?


----------



## PAS (Apr 23, 2020)

Are they really that bad?


----------



## candurin (Apr 23, 2020)

Wrap it with black copper pipe insulation?


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2020)

Make your own and incorporate these somehow.


			https://www.mw-ind.com/product-types/spring-stove-handles/


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Any handle will work as long as the holes line up. It's a bolt on...


----------



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2020)

I like them, but I didnt buy it for the handles, I bought it to cook and smoke meat which it does extremely well with or without the horn handles.  I sure as h**l woundnt choose a different brand based on the handle shape.  that would be a fatal error in judgement.

if he needs to change them out, do so.  but dont let him miss out on such a great grill over a piece that has no affect on performance.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 23, 2020)

Some people want the grill to look good, especially since there are plenty of other options that perform about the same. It's just a pellet grill. I'm also of the opinion that the horns look dumb.


----------



## ozzz (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't have a RecTec  but I think the horns make the pit look good. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BB-que (Apr 23, 2020)

“Just a pellet grill” - blasphemous, RT is a religion.  Tell your friend after a month cooking on that beast he won’t give a sh*t about handles.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes I'd noticed that Rec Tec customers are rather cultish for a mid range pellet grill. Mak owners do the same thing but they're not quite as bad, especially since a Mak is a top tier grill.


----------



## sweetride95 (Apr 24, 2020)

I always though the horns were a little dumb too. Now that I have one, I find them very comfortable to use. I don't really see them as horns any more. For the money, a Rec Tec is the best mid price grill you're gonna get. To spend another $1500 for a handle and virtually identical food, well, that's another topic for another thread..........


----------



## mike243 (Apr 24, 2020)

Well look at it another way, they could have made the handle look like the other end of the bull, think the horns look better lol


----------



## zwiller (Apr 24, 2020)

Never thought I'd see a thread about this but I admit I am not into the look of the RecTec.  Same goes for the big old stick burners most guys drool over.  Not for me.  But the award of the most ugly smokers are the egg types.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 24, 2020)

oh man, on the rec tec forum there was a thread about which direction people put the horns in...I wont comment as it wouldn't be appropriate enough.

I do think its funny that the handle shape could be such a consideration.  It never crossed my mind.  as mentioned above they are quite functional.  It is unique and set them apart from others for sure.  

As i said above - i didn't by the unit for the handles.  Bought it for the kick a** pellet grill that it is.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 24, 2020)

sandyut said:


> oh man, on the rec tec forum there was a thread about which direction people put the horns in...I wont comment as it wouldn't be appropriate enough.
> 
> I do think its funny that the handle shape could be such a consideration.  It never crossed my mind.  as mentioned above they are quite functional.  It is unique and set them apart from others for sure.
> 
> As i said above - i didn't by the unit for the handles.  Bought it for the kick a** pellet grill that it is.


I second this!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 24, 2020)

They serve a great purpose as intended. Very comfortable for opening and closing.


----------



## mike guy (Apr 24, 2020)

When I bought it I almost replaced them as well.  I think they are corny.   I mocked up parts I would use and then I stopped caring. The grill sits covered when not in use so I don’t really see them.  Doesn’t seem worth it anymore.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 24, 2020)

I think the horns emote a certain vibe inline with the personalities in RT’s sales videos.


----------



## jmtyndall (Apr 26, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Any handle will work as long as the holes line up. It's a bolt on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In line with this, if your friend or neighbors have simple wood working tools then it's not too hard. I made a handle for an old Traeger recently. If I had a RecTec I'd do the same because the horns are tackier than a rainbow fanny pack full of....moving on!

I got some 1x2 Oak stock, cut it down to size and put a 3/4" roundover on the long sides for comfort. Clamp it to the grill lid and mark the hole positions then drill for hardware that matches the hole in the grill. Then bought some 3" long carriage bolts, 1-1/2" seamless steel spacers, washers and nuts. Put the carriage bolt into the wood, then a washer, then the spacer. Put the bolts through the lid of the smoker, then put the nuts on. New handle done, if it takes 2 hours, you're drinking too many beers while you work! Stain, paint or otherwise finish as you see fit.

As for the second hole it looks like is in the grill, I'd take one of the bolts that it comes with ton the hardware store and find a nut that fits. Put the bolt through the hole and use the nut to hold it in place just to plug the hole.

PS: The spacers are like these, my local ACE has an amazing hardware selection and I found them there.  https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...nner-dia-x-5-8-in-outer-dia-x-1-1-2-in-length


----------



## sweetride95 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## catavalon21 (Jul 28, 2020)

Alphonse said:


> I have a friend who is studying pellet grills.
> 
> He is leaning toward RecTec but he doesn't like the cheesey bull horn handles on the lid.  (I don't either.)
> 
> Has anyone changed them out?  What is possible with that?



I wasn't a fan of them at first, or the "nose ring" towel holder.  Nine months in, I don't notice them any more.  They just screw in, so I'm sure there are alternatives your friend would find acceptable.


----------

